# Does bareback hurt??



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, how can I improve my leg muscle to stay on at the trot and canter?? And how can I improve my balance??


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Core muscles maintain balance and keep you on. Sounds like you aren't ready to be riding bareback too much yet. You don't want to be bouncing around on their back.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an exceeding bony backside. Last few times I rode bareback the horses acted like they were ouchy.

I don't bounce.

So, I ride with saddles.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Someone once told me its not the best to ride bareback because it can sometimes hurt your horse or do something, don't know if that's true though. Also to build strength in your legs, try (don't know if your English or western) cantering in half seat that helps build muscle in legs, then also ride without stirrups, also when you ride without stirrups try posting trot that will help make you stronger. Also when to ride bareback sit deep and keep your heels down. Good luck and hope I helped!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It only hurts your ego.:wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sometimes it hurts your backside as well.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

when i ride bareback, which is also my favorite, i just try to sit up properly, that really helps with your balance and being able to not bouce as much. straighten your back out, dont be all slouchy and i try to use my upper thighs, butt, and abdoment to stay put. tell yourself your butt is glued to your horse, sit down into your horse dont let yourself come bouncing around, think sit low, deep, straight and "glued" lol obviously sitting bareback, you dont have the stirrups to help you keep your balance or from bouncing. i always keep a pointed toe and make sure to keep the same posture as i would have in the saddle, the more muscles you use to keep your posture straight, the easier it is to stay on and balanced. (and i dont mean hold on tight with your legs, i just mean keep your legs straight, toes pointed, back straight and butt down and use your abdomen and upper thigh muscles to help keep balance.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I ride bareback all time, and they don't seem to get sore or anything. Sometimes I bounce a little but they don't mind.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Taffy Clayton said:


> It only hurts your ego.:wink:


Only if you fall off :lol::lol:


.


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

I've heard conflicting opinions about bareback, but I've decided not to do bareback. I don't find it comfortable, I'm afraid in case it were to be uncomfortable to my horse, and I don't like the insecurity without a saddle.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love to ride bareback and it helps improve my balance too.


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I ride with a bareback pad because I found it very uncomfortable to ride my gelding truly bareback. I definitely think it has dramatically improved my seat when riding in a saddle. I don't go out on the trails bareback, but I do w/t/c in the ring and would highly recommend it as a way to improve your riding.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love riding bareback! The only time it actually hurt was when Shaggy was super skinny from being stalled about a year and half ago. Once he got fat again it was like riding on a couch lol Its great for strengthening your seat, legs and core as well!


----------



## smokinindigoblue (Nov 29, 2012)

I ride bareback all the time I w/t/c jump and go on trails post bareback it helps a lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

